# Pen Box Inserts



## woodgraver (May 3, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew what material is used for the custom sized pen box inserts.  I have been waiting on a particular size to be restocked by a vendor and they have no idea when it will be back in stock.  They are rather spendy at $2 to $2.50 a piece and I was just thinking maybe I could make my own and flock them in the color of my choosing.  I just can't figure out what to use.  I don't think expanding foam from a can would be a good idea.  I was thinking it would be better if it was something I could mix and pour over a reverse model of the fit I need.  My guess is that the vendors are getting these from overseas.  I've noticed many things I use to buy regularly are no longer in stock, frustrating but I'm trying to find a way around it!


----------



## jmbaker79 (May 3, 2012)

I had a similar question the other day regarding a box insert. Craft foam was mentioned, and believe that may be the best option, and the one I am going with in the next few days. You can get it from local craft suppliers such as michaels, etc... you should be able to cut it with an exacto, and should be able to find it from 1/8th" -1/2" thick, and cover it with felt, etc.  Available in most colors, and I'm sure its cheaper than any thing you could pour. Hope that helps!


----------

